# I should never have looked here..........



## YYCHM (Aug 17, 2020)

https://www.reliablesteam.com/new/about.php

I so want to build one now...  Something in the 5HP range.  For what use, I haven't a clue.

I'll have to convince my cousin he needs one for the 15' row boat he is building LOL.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 18, 2020)

I just spent about a good hour going through some of the articles.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 18, 2020)

So you need boiler tubes maybe I just googled these guys https://qualitytube.com/ it appears they are about 10 blocks away!


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 18, 2020)

There are these guys to http://www.steamboating.net/page5.html


----------



## Tom O (Aug 18, 2020)

I’ve never cast iron but I have cast brass.


----------

